# F/S Motorola silvr l7-----$160



## nicolasfamous (Aug 4, 2006)

We are selling the following model of cell phones at discount and better price. These phones are brand new in boxes with 1year international warranty.

[email protected]

Nokia N80-- $200.00
Nokia 8800-- $190.00 
Samsung SGH D600-- $185.00 
Motorola V3 Razor-- $120.00
Sony Ericsson P910i-- $189.00
Nokia N91-- $250.00
Sony Ericsson W800-- $185.00
Samsung D500-- $135.00 
Motorola MPX300-- $135.00 
Motorola silvr l7-----$160
Nokia 9500-- $165.00
Sidekick II-- $110.00
Nextel i930-- $115.00
Other model of cell phones are also available in stock. 
For order enquiry please email us 

at: [email protected]


----------



## matherto (Oct 17, 2005)

and this has anything to do with Infastructure/Mobility?


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Get outta here! ::lock::


----------

